# Angry mayor lashes out at braggart varmint hunter



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Mumbles Speaks*



*Angry mayor lashes out at braggart varmint hunter*
By *Michele McPhee*



An infuriated Mayor Thomas M. Menino yesterday slammed former GOP governor Mitt Romney for boasting about his National Rifle Association membership and "bragging" about shooting varmints...

*Poor Mitt*

*Mitt shoots holes in his credibility*
By *Brett Arends*

The Republican Party has a big problem going into 2008, and its name is Mitt Romney.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Mumbles is mad because he can't get drug violence under control? So the hell is everybody else. Just cause Romney owns guns doesn't mean that he's contributing to the Boston gun violence.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Mumbles is an idiot! but thats not news.


----------



## bbelichick (Aug 25, 2002)

Could he be more of an idiot? Is it possible? He correlates hunting rodents with a .22 rifle and gun violence in Boston. He is an embarrassment.


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

we all know that Mitt's trying to court the gun lobby.

what the hell Mumble's is talking about is beyond me.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

If he did, Mumbles would be in danger...


----------

